# on board hdmi?



## LIL L (Apr 9, 2008)

*this motherboard* has an hdmi port beside the serial port. it has Integrated GeForce 7100 graphics. can i hook up my hdtv up to it through the hdmi port? if i get this board i still plan on getting a 9800 gt card but this is the first board i seen with an onboard hdmi port and i was wondering if it was possible without the card?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

This is a much better HDMI Intel board> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131336


----------

